# Madison Updates?



## bodang (Jun 30, 2008)

Any news yet on Open?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Um, it started less than an hour ago.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Does anyone know what the set-up is?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

There will be birds going down... my guess would be 4 considering the open is being run at Stoughton... there will be 2 birds for the derby in the first series... run at the bowl would be my guess. The amateur will be at Gallagher's.


I was just joking about this last nite, that I was going to ask this question on every trial this weekend just after midnite...


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Y'all don't pay any attention to Susan. She can't help it, bless her heart. She's a lawyer.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

That explains a lot. Thanks.


----------



## hntnlabs (Feb 29, 2008)

I didn't see it but was told it was a triple, sounded like it was in line or close to it.
Long bird about 450yds, middle bird around 285 and the flyer was about 115.
The line to the middle bird sounded like it was under the arc of the flyer.

I was told its taking about 8-10 minutes a dog.
Some dogs have picked up because of heat and long hunts. 
It's around 86 degrees with a light wind.
Thats hear say, so take from it what you will.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Y'all don't pay any attention to Susan. She can't help it, bless her heart. She's a lawyer.


 Sorry Becky, I just couldn't help it!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

hntnlabs said:


> I didn't see it but was told it was a triple, sounded like it was in line or close to it.
> Long bird about 450yds, middle bird around 285 and the flyer was about 115.
> The line to the middle bird sounded like it was under the arc of the flyer.
> 
> ...


Our August trial is always hot!

Bring LOTS of water if you're coming this weekend.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

FYI, for those interested in EIC testing, it will be available at the Madison trial this weekend:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28775


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

I quess updates of the call back is out of the question.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Pinetree said:


> I quess updates of the call back is out of the question.


They are still running the first series of the Open. The Qual is not completed. Sorry, I didn't hear the call backs.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

hntnlabs said:


> I didn't see it but was told it was a triple, sounded like it was in line or close to it.
> Long bird about 450yds, middle bird around 285 and the flyer was about 115.
> * The line to the middle bird sounded like it was under the arc of the flyer.*


No, they were all thrown R to L. Two retired.

Q:

1st - 14
2nd - 12
3rd - 2
4th - 19
RJ - 29

Derby didn't get started until about noon.

JS


----------



## Black Dog (Mar 3, 2005)

Does any one have the names of the dogs from the Q ? Or know where they can be found Thanks.

Got it Thanks JWC


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Go to Entry Express. Running order by number & name can be found under the trial name & specific stake - just click "view running order".

BTW, 23 dogs to the 2nd series derby with little additional separation in the 2nd series. 34 dogs to the 2nd series Am. This is 2nd hand, sorry don't have the callbacks. I was driving & could only ask about my dogs.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

any updates on the open?


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Black Dog said:


> Does any one have the names of the dogs from the Q ? Or know where they can be found Thanks.
> 
> Got it Thanks JWC


You can find it on RFTentry
https://www.rftentry.com/pub/events/detail/EventView.cfc?method=display&eventID=100

If the link wont work use this link and look up the FT.
https://www.rftentry.com/Index.cfm


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Greg Seddon said:


> You can find it on RFTentry
> https://www.rftentry.com/pub/events/detail/EventView.cfc?method=display&eventID=100
> 
> If the link wont work use this link and look up the FT.
> https://www.rftentry.com/Index.cfm


Greg, 

This thread is about the Madison trial (an EE event)

Manitowoc (an RFTentry event) is next weekend

JT


----------



## Black Dog (Mar 3, 2005)

Greg I found it I wanted to see how Peter's dog did in Q as he is the sire of the litter I had on Thur. Thanks Terry


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Might anybody know if Derby finished yet?


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Is the Juice loose?????

:razz:


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Don't know if Juice is loose, (Mike hasn't been able to call) But, he is running.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Juice wins again!!!

28 Derby points! Congratulations, Jim.

JS


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

congratulations juice! What a litter! Juices litter mate pink won her third derby in a row for 29 points. These two dogs have been neck and neck all year.
________
HERBAL STORE


----------



## Lorri (Dec 18, 2003)

Keilah would like to congratulate both her kids on such an outstanding derby career and it doesn't end till january......I send you all hugs and warm wishes! Lorri, Keilah and Freeway


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks, Jack. 

But think you placing in 3 of the last 4 "Q's" is even more impressive! Way to go Jack and Babe!... another placing this weekend,............


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

JS said:


> Juice wins again!!!
> 
> 28 Derby points! Congratulations, Jim.
> 
> JS


Outstanding!

Congratulations to Jim, Mike and the Juicester


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Does any one have the rest of the Derby placements and Jams?


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Partial derby:

1st -Juice, Lardy
2nd - , Sletten
3rd - , Van Engen
4th - Ginny, Lynne Thomson

I think 16 dogs were back to the 4th series & most finished. Sorry I don't have all the info.

Also heard Lardy won the open with Grady, Dubois 2nd with Roz.

Am was still underway when I left.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Granddaddy said:


> Partial derby:
> 
> 1st -Juice, Lardy
> 2nd -Raider , Sletten
> ...


Updates above. Hope you don't mind me borrowing your post, David.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Open:

1 - Grady - Baker (O), Lardy
2 - Roz - Mac DuBose (O,H)
3 - Jet - Jim Powers
4 - Rylee - Koepke (O), Lardy

Didn't catch the RJ or jams


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

3blackdogs said:


> Open:
> 
> 1 - Grady - Baker (O), Lardy
> 2 - Roz - Mac DuBose (O,H)
> ...


Congratulations Rylee & Sally!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Chad on Grady's win!!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

*Congrats to #7 - Hyfly'n Turbo Jet O/H Ben Hughes on your Jam*(just a hair shy of 1 year old).



*---Tim and Bones(Jet's Littermate)*


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Congratulations Chad on Grady's WIN and Jim on Juice's WIN.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks guys, I owe all the training to Jim Van Engen for the basics and the crew at Handjem (Mike, Ray, and Pat) for turning the big guy into a AA player. Thanks for all the phone calls and pms. So many people in this game are on my A-list, it's sure is nice to associate with wonder people who share a true love of the dogs.
I am thrilled to be able to stand beside the G-man and have some of the best coaches in the game in our corner. We are looking forward to the fall season! Also extremely excited about some up coming litters by Grady and a few wonderful bitches.
Thanks again
CB


----------

